# Craftsman Pro pressure washer



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a chance to get a craftsman pro series pressure washer off craig's list for about $700. The pros are that its a 3800psi machine flowing 4gpm with a 13hp Honda GX390 motor. The cons are a steel cart as opposed to an aluminum one and I think it has an italian pump. My current machine is a 2700psi honda flowing 2.3gpm (let the hazing begin) also with an italian pump and I've never had an issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

sounds good to me love that engine, I got 7 years on one starts one pull most of the time. 4 gpm is great for house washing. bet you can get it for 600


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Not a bad price but I would try to get it cheaper. Bought one similiar for $500.00 a few years back.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

You may want to take a trip to Sears they have these as floor models and I think you can get them for like $39 more then the CL ad. At least in my area.


----------



## phildvr (May 24, 2011)

Honda is a great engine that will take abuse and give years of service. You will need help loading and unloading from a truck thats a heavy one. 3800psi is a lot for house washing just turn the pressure down. One big plus is you can use a 3.0, 0 degree chemical tip and wash pretty high with it from the ground. thumbs up.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sears had that one for sale for 1K in my area a while back. I was so turned off by the retards that worked there not being able to answer any questions that I wound up buying one elsewhere. I wasn't expecting expertise, but at least show me the owner's manual or something so I can understand more of the tool...nope...nothing.

I guess I extrapolated that to the response I would get for warranty work and I just walked out.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Unloader is built into the pump. Steer clear.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with Ken if it has an unloader that is not a bolt on dont bother with it.
here is another tip I love AR Pumps but their newest pump the RSV model is bad bad bad


----------

